# b5.5 2.8 driving low speed stutters



## jascyn123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Replaced plugs NGK still stutters all gears at little to no throttle just keeping speed limit rpm 1000-2000 every couple seconds almost all the time when warmed up stops when I use cruise control between stop lights. Don't know where to start looking I've searched and searched to no avail....trip trans..drives great keep rpms up so idk...thanks for looking


----------



## 9elf (May 19, 2011)

*http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/confused.gif*

You need to be a little more specific. By stutter do you mean the engine misses? What am I missing about cruise control between stop lights?


----------



## jascyn123 (Dec 25, 2013)

9elf said:


> You need to be a little more specific. By stutter do you mean the engine misses? What am I missing about cruise control between stop lights?


When I use cruise control at 20-30 mph it doesn't stutter only when I use pedal. Idk miss rpm jumps up 200 or so not down like a miss would its like a litle surge maybe can feel it in the whole car like dunt dunt then a few seconds dunt dunt. driving with more throttle higher rpm its fine strong mpg are fine too.???


----------



## jascyn123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Was thinking pul cover from dbw throttle body to inspect and clean but looking for advice first.


----------



## bgrove (May 23, 2013)

Just going to throw it out there(new to VW's) but along with cleaning the TB why not clean off the MAF sensor? I hope you find a solution bud.:beer:


----------

